# Surf Fishing Rat-L-Trap



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

CDL,

When we talked last night, you mentioned that the Rat-L-Trap was your favorite lure...what type would you recommend for the surf/IRI? (style, size...ect.)

Thanks!
campNfish
Bryan


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*best lure for the inlet*

bucktail w/ a curtail grub on a rig w/ an inline sinker. Cast and drift then reel up fast so as not to snag. I've only been there a couple of times, but that's what I've seen most use for blues, striper etc.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Pardon my newbie-ness but I have no real experience with bucktails ... Cast and drift ? ... Could you explain? The vision I have in my head is a few ounces of lead hitting the bottom and not much drifting happening. Also I thought that you would either bounce them off the bottom (jigging) or retrieve them. Is that what you mean by drifting?

Or is this a special method given that IRI is full of rocks and snags?

thanks


----------



## vbengr01 (Apr 2, 2005)

_Pardon my newbie-ness but I have no real experience with bucktails ... Cast and drift ? ... Could you explain? The vision I have in my head is a few ounces of lead hitting the bottom and not much drifting happening. Also I thought that you would either bounce them off the bottom (jigging) or retrieve them. Is that what you mean by drifting?
_

Didn't mean to butt in. But you should avoid letting your lures sink and roll on the bottom at the inlet. First, the water is way too fast (especially on a outgoing tide). Second, the bottom is full of rocks. In IRI, based on my observation, the most prominent lures is a white bucktail dressed with a pink colored trailer. The other lure is the Gotcha. With the Gotcha, I usually use red/white or chartreuse/red color combo. The best way to fish it during an "incoming" tide is to cast *against* the tide, then count to ten and reel in. Many times, the lure will get hit on the way down. This method will also apply to the bucktail. Except, I bob the bucktail up and down until the line sweeps pass me, then I reel it in as quickly as possible to avoid snags. With this said, the best way to learn to fish the inlet is to get there early and watch others for a few minutes. It will save you tons of lures!

Cheers, 

vb


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*yup, what he said.*

I've only been around here for a couple of years, but there are more than a few popular areas whose conditions are similar to IRI.

Cast up current, drift, jig a little (or not), reel up quick to avoid snag, repeat. Amount of weight depends on the speed of the current. You want to get down w/ out getting in the rocks. 

Go watch for a bit. Don't watch too long though, you won't catch anything just standing there.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Otter*

GOOD ANSWER.....THE BOBBLE HEAD IS A GREAT TOUCH TOO.....EVERYTIME MY SON SEES IT HE CRACKS UP.....UMMMM SO DO I..LMAOOOOO


----------



## kidwithoutaboat (Jul 24, 2005)

little heads up, sports authority buy costco/home depot off of rt 40 in bmore county had 2 packs of hurricane flathead bucktails from 1/4-1 1/2oz in white and yellow for .99. i have been having decent luckon 1/2 yellow tipped with 5" white twister.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The type of bucktail you use has alot to do with how it drifts. I like a spearhead bucktail and carry them from 1 oz to 4 oz depending on the current. I don't use any additional weight. The spearhead offers little resistance in the water making for a more natural presentation. Red and white is my favorite color for rock but other colors work equally as well. Here's what a spearhead looks like. I make my own.









Jigging type bucktails should be avoided as the do not present naturally when casting and retreiving. Tyey're just not made to that type of fishing. Here's a jigging type which I also make up to 6 oz.


----------

